# In Depth : Virtuoso Ensembles by Kirk Hunter



## ThomCSounds (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Here's an in-depth video I've made of Virtuoso Ensembles by Kirk Hunter. In the video, I'm going through the separate sections (Strings, Brass, Woodwinds & Percussion) one by one and I'm also composing with the single, ensemble and multi patches.




To purchase Virtuoso Ensembles (now 80% off at APD) : https://audioplugin.deals/deal-1/ref/87/

If you'd like to support me, please add my album to your Spotify playlists :


----------

